# Have I got a yarn to tell about the bike I picked up today!!!



## bikesnbuses (Apr 24, 2011)

It was an collage art project..too bad he started cutting the string off..Can anyone guess what bike it is!?!?


----------



## eazywind (Apr 24, 2011)

Flightliner, Spaceliner???


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 24, 2011)

huffy camaro


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2011)

...I've heard of "wraping up" a bike for christmas, but...        Looks like it's "Molting"


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah,the winner gets a free box of old dirty and wet pieces of twine!!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 24, 2011)

It has a cantilever frame and a front rack......my guess is a late 60s Schwinn


----------



## HoldenMyOwn (Apr 24, 2011)

> Have I got a yarn




I see what you did there.


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 25, 2011)

Murray made for sure.


----------



## chitown (Apr 25, 2011)

'65 Schwinn American???


----------



## vincev (Apr 25, 2011)

Murray,I almost sure


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2011)

What do we win if one of us gets it right? LOL

It is Murray built between 1959 and 1965. It looks like an early 1960s Murray Meteor Flite (If not, it is certainly a "Flite" bike).


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2011)

I was gonna guess Western Flyer, but then, what do I know...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 25, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> What do we win if one of us gets it right? LOL
> 
> It is Murray built between 1959 and 1965. It looks like an early 1960s Murray Meteor Flite (If not, it is certainly a "Flite" bike).




You win a big box of cut up stinky wet old twine


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 25, 2011)

so whats it look like under all that twine?


----------



## HoldenMyOwn (Apr 26, 2011)

crickets...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 26, 2011)

I havent had time to cut the twine yet...sorry..I hop to tomorrow!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's a Bowden Spacelander.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sticking with Schwinn.........possibly Corvette


----------



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2011)

If it ain't a Murray "Flite" bike, then it is a Western Flyer version of it. But it is hard to tell for sure. That decal on the tank is a giveaway!


----------



## then8j (Apr 26, 2011)

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f10/ptj851/WesternFlyerSabreFlyer001.jpg

Is this the right one? It's my guess, western flyer sabre flyer........


----------



## HoldenMyOwn (May 26, 2011)

Did we get an answer on this?


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

c'mon! UNRAVEL IT! It's like the Tulsa '58 Plymouth that was sealed away for 50 years-Whats the darn thing look like now?


----------



## tony d. (May 27, 2011)

hair ball delux :o)


----------



## then8j (Jun 15, 2011)

Are we ever going to see what is under all that yarn?


----------



## NorthSlope (Jun 15, 2011)

Definitely a WWII marine corps sniper bike.

I saw one like that in the Smithsonian.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 16, 2011)

tony d. said:


> hair ball delux :o)




My cat would spit something like that.
No idea for the bike tho.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 16, 2011)

Per a PM he says it's Murray and is still mostly covered in yarn still.


----------



## then8j (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm still curious about seeing this bike unwrapped! Any new news on this???????


----------



## Bicycle Man (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a huffy Monza G.T.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 21, 2011)

Bicycle Man said:


> It's a huffy Monza G.T.




If it was, I'd make him an offer on the tank, rack, tail light, seat, and aw heck, you get the point!


----------



## Brit cruiser (Oct 24, 2011)

He was stringing you along !!!


----------



## then8j (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this still wrapped up?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry guys...I gave this bike away at my yard sale last year..sorry,I forgot all about this thread  It was a PITA cutting that twine ,even with a new razor,I didnt get far and with a bad arm at the time it got old quick.....It was just a middleweight Murray  ..It was wet,heavy and stinky by that point    Jeff


----------

